# Dielel and electric



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

"Welcome Mizer, I didn't see you come through the door until now. Glad you did though you sound like our kind of guy. I echo Daren's request we'd love to see some pics. I haven't been getting to mill much lately either maybe 2 or 3 times a week. Have a lot of other stuff happening right now so maybe you can pull the sled for a while. 

I have wanted to convert my mill to electric for a while. LT40HD Super Hydraulic 42hp Kuboata. I don't *mind* the diesel in fact it has gobs of power but IMO electric is the way to go. Did you start out with an electric or did you convert? 

You can wait to answer these questions when you make your first post in the milling section . . . hint hint."


Okay I have made it over here. I have had four Wood-Mizers, my first was a LT40HDG24 then I bought a LT40HD Super with a Lamborgine (sp) diesel. I had all sorts of proplems with that motor and I guess WM did too because they did not offer that motor for very long. I traded that one in on a super electric and have been running it 40+hours a week since 1997. If you have three phase (or a converter) available electric is the way to go. 
__________________
.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mizer said:


> . . . Lamborgine (sp) diesel. I had all sorts of proplems with that motor and I guess WM did too . . .


Yeah mine had the 40HP Lombardini in it originally, before I got it. It blew up or whetever it is they were prone to do, and WM warrantied it and put the 42 Kubota on it. By the time I had gotten it the diesel didn;t have all that many hours on it. Still doesn't really. 

I do have a phase converter in my shop but it's only big enough to run my wood equipment, not big enough for a mill motor. I bet that thing is quiet compared to the diesel.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Yes it is quiet and it is virtually maintenance free. The other advantage of having electricity available is being able to replace the 12 vdc hydraulics with a hydro power unit.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I plead ignorance - what do you mean by hydro power unit? Water power? A water wheel? :icon_confused:


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I bet that hydro is not short for hydraulics is it.:huh:


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Here are a couple pics of part of my system.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Water (hydro) or oil (hydraulics)
12 volt electro hydraulic, is electric power pump with hydraulic pressure output, and can also be 120v or 220v powered as in car hoists, and in your case a 3 phase electric. Cool conversion BTW. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I removed a big headache when I switched my feed over to hydraulics. No more brushes wearing out or solenoids going bad or power feed boards going out. The power feed board was the straw that broke the camels back.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Never heard hydraulics called hydro. Hydro = water. 

But yeah I like the conversion especially the hydraulic feed. I was swearing at mine just a few minutes ago cutting some 2 year old bis d arc. Cutting real hard stuff with any amount of surface rust on the ground rail and it will cut in and out a little just enough you got to crank the rheostat up then it wants to take off. A hydra (tsk) motor would be the way to go.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

The "Hydro" abbreviation was palpably a solecism of grammatical correctitude.:smile: 

I totally understand the issue with grounding. I still have my up and down as 12vdc along with my blade guide arm. So I still have to deal with 12 volt a little. My problem was always with the feed and the power unit.


----------

